# hydro-gear rear end



## silverknight (Dec 15, 2009)

Can anybody out there tell me what kind of oil goes in the rear end. Craftsman lawn tractor with hydro-gear model 319-0650.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

20w-50 

here is the link http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/hydrogear/319-0650_150071.pdf


----------

